# Town&Country/Penningtons/Maestros - Bradford - Oct 2010



## nij4829 (Oct 17, 2010)

After a very bad few mooches myself and Geo decided to just get in somewhere and this place was where the action was.
We must have scared everyone away with our 'night fever' dancing, coz even the blokes (let alone the ladies) were so unimpressed they left the building 

So as they say "the lights were on, but no one was home" 
























Se we decided just to have a walk about in the VIP area via the "stairway to heaven"














Geo then decided the music wasnt to his liking, so of we went to the DJ booth to have a mix of our own














What else do you do at a night club, BEER 





























But beer means full blader 




Then we decided enough was enough and even at 'ten to two' the birds were not appealing enough, so we go home (not forgetting to get a look at the 'corrie' pics enroute (sorry my lighting was pants)




Sorry for the silly report, this place has been done many times and I thought id make this a little different


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 17, 2010)

More pics - more light sources lol


Kitchen & food store














Stage amps









​
Dressing rooms and more Corrie


































Lighting














Roof
























Cloak room














​
The sign that makes me confused - am i or am i not public? lol




​


----------



## KooK. (Oct 17, 2010)

nice one nij, some good pics.


----------



## crazyjon (Oct 17, 2010)

It always amazes me the amount of lighting on the rigs thats left in these places as some of it must be worth a fair bit of cash to someone.Good pics by the way you caught it well even if your flash was a bit bright in some pics.


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2010)

Nah it's worth naff all, it's almost always cheap stuff to start with and it gets hammered in club use. Practically no resale value at all.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 18, 2010)

crazyjon said:


> It always amazes me the amount of lighting on the rigs thats left in these places as some of it must be worth a fair bit of cash to someone.Good pics by the way you caught it well even if your flash was a bit bright in some pics.



Cheers mate.
Nah the lighting wont be worth that much TBH - on my 2nd visit, some of the larger 'dancing' lights, had masking tape with - motor f**ked/gyro ballsed lol


----------

